# Montreal skyline



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

PART ONE (my pics)


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Looking forward to Montreal's skyline growing up a bit. Seems to have remained unchanged much for too long.
As Canada's second biggest city, we should be seeing a whopping skyline, and although I do like it, it's underwhelming for now. These newer additions look to be a big boost!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Montréal


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Montréal


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Seems the condo boom has arrived!


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Montreal skyline is changing and it's a real pleasure to see this change.


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Probably my favorite city in Canada from the ones I've visited so far (Toronto, Halifax, Ottawa, St. John, Quebec City) . I Love Montreal. Glad to see it continues to grow.

Cheers from NYC!


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

Shaughnessy village (west downtown)


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great, these are the first pictures I have seen of Montreal's skyline for a while, it is really changing a lot!


----------

